# Ebonite - yikes@ what a smell



## Bman40 (Dec 16, 2007)

I turned a pen from ebonite rod last night - the reek of sulphur was amazing!

I felt kinda like the Devil's pen turner...waves of sulphur coming off the lathe!

[}]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 16, 2007)

Did you notice any brimstone?[}]

Antler, ebonite and desert ironwood are high one the list when it comes to interesting[?] smells.


----------



## RONB (Dec 17, 2007)

If you think that was bad try some horn.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 17, 2007)

I love the smell of ebonite in the morning!


----------

